# 1993 maxima starting problem



## rbalan (Jun 8, 2005)

Hello everybody,

I'm a new member and need a help, One of my friend's Maxima 1993 had a problem of intermittently not starting or cranking. But since yesterday its not starting at all. It seems like an anti theft issue. once I tried to disarm through the door key pads and it started. but now again its not starting no matter how much time we try to disarm it. I would like to know if there is any way by which we can diagnose this problem. 

Any help in this matter will be highly appreciated.

Thanks and Regards,
Rbalan


----------



## Alpha Male (Jun 6, 2005)

By not starting, do you mean nothing happens when the key turns? If so, try wiggling the auto shifter, or put it in neutral and see if it starts. It might be a bad shifter bushing, but more detail is needed. Good luck.



rbalan said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I'm a new member and need a help, One of my friend's Maxima 1993 had a problem of intermittently not starting or cranking. But since yesterday its not starting at all. It seems like an anti theft issue. once I tried to disarm through the door key pads and it started. but now again its not starting no matter how much time we try to disarm it. I would like to know if there is any way by which we can diagnose this problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## rbalan (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks for the response.

I tried wiggling through the shifter and ignition switch harness but no luck. I tried jumping through the battery to the starter solenoid, it cranks but doesn't start. Does this vehicle have immobiliser by any chance? I would appreciate if somebody could get me the starting system wiring diagram.

Thanks again for the help.


----------

